# Oh Yea!



## wrmiller (Jan 30, 2015)

Just received an email from Ray telling me that Matt has the latest shipment of 1340GTs and will begin shipping them late next week.

Checks in the mail tomorrow Ray! :upsa little premature, but I don't care)


----------



## brav65 (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats Bill, another new machine to mess around with.  When do we get to see some projects flying out of your first rate shop?


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 30, 2015)

I wouldn't call it a first rate shop...more like a semi-organized collection of stuff.  

As for when I'm going to start spitting stuff out? I've got little projects going all the time dude. :lmao:

Other than my gun stuff the first major project I will tackle will likely be a T&C grinder for the shop. Or maybe a home made surface grinder. But this stuff won't likely get started until I stop buying machines and spending what little time I have tinkering with them.  :whistle:

The primary reason I accelerated my machine buying timeline was so I can buy the machines and their tooling/mods while I can afford it. Once I'm not working full time, I won't be able to buy some of this stuff. So most of my 'projects' for now are basically getting the machines I want, get them tooled, and make whatever mods I need to them now.

The more traditional projects will happen when I'm not working full time. I have this itch to build a 12 cylinder radial...


----------



## raven7usa (Jan 30, 2015)

Have you got a game plan yet for getting the lathe up the driveway?


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 30, 2015)

raven7usa said:


> Have you got a game plan yet for getting the lathe up the driveway?



Baring major snow, this shouldn't be much worse than getting the Charter Oak up the driveway. (it was 1300lbs shipping weight)

I will again bring my big engineer home, and between the two of us (he's 6'5" 280lbs and I'm 6'3" 270) we were more than a match for the mill. Actually we had to back off a bit because the driver had the lead with the handle of the pallet jack and we almost ran him over going up the driveway. 

The lathe will just be wider, which gives Michael and I more pushing room, and maybe 100-200 lbs heavier? The Jeep will get permanently moved to the driveway to make room for the new lathe. I will then be able to better organize what will become a 15'x20' shop in the garage. Oh yea. :rubbinghands:


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 30, 2015)

Yupper...

Emailed with Nicole this morning and talked to Ray this afternoon.  

Lathes are supposed to be in Pittsburgh... hopefully ship next Friday or Monday/week (2/6 or 2/9).  

FINALLY!!!

Then I will have to design the stand, build it, assemble the lathe, mount the toolbox under the middle, mount the elec box, set up the wiring and VFD, etc, etc, etc....

And I have not really collected much in the way of lathe tooling yet... need to start scanning websites.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have to build a stand, but after getting the lathe set up on it's stand (need to order those TE-CO leveling pads Zmotorsports told me about) I too have to do the VFD wiring, build and install a Machtach, and a DRO. I'll probably mount the rpm readout and the VFD pot in a little box near the gear change levers on the headstock.

Remember those little aluminum boxes we used to be able to buy at Radio Shack when we were building radio kits? Does anyone still make/carry those? Or I guess I could buy a small sheet metal brake... :lmao:


----------



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2015)

They still sell those project boxes around here. Not sure about Radio Shack, I just went to the RS by my house today & it's closed down too now. I get them from Fry's Electronics & a place called All Electronics. Plenty on Amazon & ebay too. Mouser & Digikey should also have them.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 31, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I don't have to build a stand, but after getting the lathe set up on it's stand (need to order those TE-CO leveling pads Zmotorsports told me about) I too have to do the VFD wiring, build and install a Machtach, and a DRO. I'll probably mount the rpm readout and the VFD pot in a little box near the gear change levers on the headstock.
> 
> Remember those little aluminum boxes we used to be able to buy at Radio Shack when we were building radio kits? Does anyone still make/carry those? Or I guess I could buy a small sheet metal brake... :lmao:



My mill stand includs an arrangement of out-riggers (removable) with castors... the lathe stand will incorporate them also (the same ones).  Goal is when I want to move the machine (or both), I can install the outriggers (bolt on), and roll them where I want them.  Then remove and level with leveling bolts.  

THX for mentioning the MachTach's... I ordered two a few days ago... both the double board style.  Also ordered a hobby grade soldering station from Amazon (about $35).  

For the lathe, I probably will make a small box to put the tach in, and mount it with the DRO (ordered an Easson '8' from Matt).  I asked Matt to not mount the DRO head, I may put it somewhere else than where he mounts it.  Not sure how I am gonna do the control wiring... need to study up on that and order the parts.  Lathe will probably be here around the weekend of Feb 13-14-15.  Currently, I do not have a lady in my life... so I guess I will work in the shop that weekend.... :allgood:

For the other MachTach... I am thinking to build a larger control box for the PM935 mill... mount it on the left side of the head, similar to the existing.  Put the tach, an emergency stop button, forward/reverse, and the speed pot in that box.  

THX DarkZero for the heads up on where to find hobby electronic boxes.  :thumbsup:


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 31, 2015)

darkzero said:


> They still sell those project boxes around here. Not sure about Radio Shack, I just went to the RS by my house today & it's closed down too now. I get them from Fry's Electronics & a place called All Electronics. Plenty on Amazon & ebay too. Mouser & Digikey should also have them.



Wow...your mention of Fry's Electronics brings back memories. Lived in Orange County from 78-92, then Silicon Valley from 92-2000. When up north, I used to spend a large number of my lunch hours at Fry's buying stuff for work and home. And I would run into at least half of my engineers there too. :lmao:

Miss that place. )


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 31, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Wow...your mention of Fry's Electronics brings back memories. Lived in Orange County from 78-92, then Silicon Valley from 92-2000. When up north, I used to spend a large number of my lunch hours at Fry's buying stuff for work and home. And I would run into at least half of my engineers there too. :lmao:
> 
> Miss that place. )



Fry's came to the Atlanta area about a decade or so ago... they are giving MicroCenter (computer store) a run for it.  
They (Fry's) have all but put RadioShack out of the Atlanta area.  

Sometimes BigBox stores are good... sometimes they are not so good)... 
IMO in the case of Fry's, it was a win-win.


----------



## tmarks11 (Jan 31, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Remember those little aluminum boxes we used to be able to buy at Radio Shack when we were building radio kits? Does anyone still make/carry those? Or I guess I could buy a small sheet metal brake... :lmao:


Forget the chintzy project boxes.

Hoffman makes a whole line of NEMA rated enclosures of all sizes.  The NEMA 1 (screwed on cover) are a reasonable price. Platt Electric has good prices on them (and almost overnight delivery).  I think I used a 6x6 one for my mill VFD.  They even sell cover plates if you want to flush mount them in the wall.

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...SectionID=2&vendors=Hoffman_111&xNEMARating=1

You can also scare up good prices on ebay for the Hoffman hinged cover ones... pretty spend brand new.


----------

